
The New Tower Has Launched - mike
https://www.git-tower.com/blog/the-new-tower-has-launched-2018/
======
okket
> In this context, we can also announce that we're finally moving Tower's
> license model to an annual fee. This is probably neither surprising nor
> unusual news: many other companies have made similar changes already years
> ago.

